# Flat colors for casting



## ctfolmar (Mar 11, 2020)

I am looking for flat dies to dye resin, but all I see is mica powders. From what I can tell, mica sparkles by its nature.  Liquids seem to be translucent. I think I must be missing something. Where do I look to find flat dyes?


----------



## Fred Bruche (Mar 11, 2020)

Oxide or dry pigments like these will give you that





__





						Natural Pigment Powder Colors | Bulk Apothecary
					

These pigment powder colors are the perfect way to color personal care products and crafts. They are easy to use and provide flexibility for less cost.




					www.bulkapothecary.com
				







__





						Non-Toxic Dry Powder Pigments & Mica Products | Earth Pigments
					

From Natural Earth and Ocher Pigments to Primary and Oxide Pigments, find the perfect non-toxic Pigments for you. Browse our selection today!




					www.earthpigments.com
				











						All Matte Pigments and Dyes
					






					justpigments.com


----------



## hokie (Mar 11, 2020)

ctfolmar said:


> I am looking for flat dies to dye resin, but all I see is mica powders. From what I can tell, mica sparkles by its nature.  Liquids seem to be translucent. I think I must be missing something. Where do I look to find flat dyes?


I think this vendor specializes in the sort of pigments you're looking for... Divine Pigments

Alternatively, you can add a little bit of opaque white pigment from alumilite and then the desired dye to get an opaque version of the dye. I think I saw that trick on Zach Higgins' YouTube channel...


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 11, 2020)

As already noted, you need to be looking for pigment.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Mar 11, 2020)

As hokie already pointed out, you should check Zac Higgings on youtube, he has a few recent videos on that


----------



## PBorowick (Mar 12, 2020)

When I want a solid/non-translucent casting I use the Alumalite Opaque dyes.  Work really well for me.


----------



## ctfolmar (Mar 12, 2020)

Perfect, thank you all so much


----------



## ctfolmar (Mar 12, 2020)

Fred Bruche said:


> As hokie already pointed out, you should check Zac Higgings on youtube, he has a few recent videos on that


I do enjoy Zac's videos. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Mar 12, 2020)

ctfolmar said:


> I do enjoy Zac's videos. I'll see if I can find them.



You can probably put it on fast forward but this is a detailed video of his process


----------



## JohnU (Mar 12, 2020)

You can always get a solid color by adding a little white to the transparent dyes.  You will have to add more of the desired color but it will work.  Its basically like using Alumilite white, only you don't see the final color mixed with Alu. White until the resin cures because it's clear when mixed and only turns white upon curing.


----------

